# Is there a way to cool the water down?



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

My dad is very cheap so, he keeps the house at 79 degrees. Or more... And in Phoenix, the desert, it's pretty hot! I can't open the wi Dow, it'll make it hotter! Well all my fish tanks are at 80 degrees. This is fine with the tropical fish, but my goldfish. Poor goldfish! They are in a 29 gallon and is there any way to cool their water down?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

They sell chillers for aquariums, but they are pricey.


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

BV77 said:


> They sell chillers for aquariums, but they are pricey.


Well I know about those, they are way too expensive. Plus they're better for larger aquariums.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oscar98 (Mar 24, 2013)

Stick ice in bags that the lfs puts fish in for you to take home and put thrm in the tank.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

If your tank has a lid, remove it, to help evaporation. Keep lights off so they don't add to the problem.Good aeration also helps keep the temp down.


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh yes, I have an air stone and I can open half the lid if that'll help. Mmm, my light is on for like 10-12 hours a day. I haven't gotten a timer for this one yet, I just saved my giant white goldfish that got stuck it a log... Guess ill switch to some other wood for my bristlenose pleco.. Poor fish, I think I broke and tore all his fins... The fin bones got him even more stuck and they sure don't seem good...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kurka (Jan 2, 2012)

my ac stopped working one summer my tank got like 80's i froze water bottles and threw them in the tank tied some down to make them stay at the bottom, was a lot of hassle but i didnt loose any fish


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

Leave the lid off and position fans to blow across the surface. The evaporation can cool the tank up to 5 degrees or so.


----------

